# Hymer triple Stripes Decals



## fionn (Nov 29, 2011)

Hi

I have a hymer 670s 1993 and a few days ago some thug ripped off my stripes.

Anyone know where can I get them replaced?


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Hi,

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/HYMER-SID...422?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_3&hash=item1c54611f3e

Pete


----------



## fionn (Nov 29, 2011)

Thanks Pete


I'm wondering if anyone sells them individually. I could probably salvage 2 of them


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Sorry Fionn I don't know, might be worth ringing him to see if he can supply individually.


Theres some sad people out there isn't there, hope you get it sorted. Some lowlife ripped all the lights out of the rear of our van a few years ago so I know how annoyed you must be. 


Pete


----------

